# What's your record tip for 2 hour block?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

$34, 5 stops


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

$30


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I've done about 20 hours so far. 2 times I had 3 hour block. I must say this gig pays good, but it's a miracle if you score it in Chicago  All blocks were tipped so far. At least 10 bucks. Now how about tipping in Uber, huh?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> I've done about 20 hours so far. 2 times I had 3 hour block. I must say this gig pays good, but it's a miracle if you score it in Chicago  All blocks were tipped so far. At least 10 bucks. Now how about tipping in Uber, huh?


I did Uber Eats last week to make a little extra and I can confidently say i'm pretty much done with Uber. not only do they not tip, they're nothing but a bunch of entitled assholes.

this Amazon gig is a thousand times better than Uber in my opinion.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

*-$10,* got a flat tire on on of my 2 hr block and a nasty email from support regardless of calling them and explained the situation!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I did Uber Eats last week to make a little extra and I can confidently say i'm pretty much done with Uber. not only do they not tip, they're nothing but a bunch of entitled assholes.
> 
> this Amazon gig is a thousand times better than Uber in my opinion.


Eats is for fools. Why would you not do food delivery with a company that does it well like grub hub or dd?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Had to be during Christmas Eve. Did 9 deliveries in a 2 hour block and on average that day, people were tipping close to $5-6/package.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Eats is for fools. Why would you not do food delivery with a company that does it well like grub hub or dd?


I was trying to hit PDB without having passengers in my backseat.

I'm not on the Grubhub or Doordash platform.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Most tips is $100. But that was 10 stops .


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

This may be a stupid question but, how exactly do you get tips? I can understand a takeaway food delivery driver receiving tips, that's the norm, but I've never heard of someone giving a driver delivering an Amazon parcel a tip before?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

GaryG83 said:


> This may be a stupid question but, how exactly do you get tips? I can understand a takeaway food delivery driver receiving tips, that's the norm, but I've never heard of someone giving a driver delivering an Amazon parcel a tip before?


Deliveries that come out of UCA1 are Prime Now deliveries where there is a 1-2 hour delivery window and they have the option to tip. It's a completely separate app from Amazon Prime.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

GaryG83 said:


> This may be a stupid question but, how exactly do you get tips? I can understand a takeaway food delivery driver receiving tips, that's the norm, but I've never heard of someone giving a driver delivering an Amazon parcel a tip before?


As I said before, things are different here in USA! In Prime Now delivery, customers are prompted for giving tips to the driver for "delivering smiles". *Dont be jealous, and dont think of moving to US either Donald Trump is here now! lol*


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

My closest warehouse is Prime Now as well, with 1-2 hour delivery windows, but I just couldn't imagine why you would tip for an Amazon delivery. I've only just started though so I'll see if I eventually get some!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe not in UK, but in the US older generations (and especially moreso in certain parts of the country) have a tradition of tipping anyone who comes to your house to perform a service.


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Now I've got a few blocks under my belt, and have received a few tips (although not many I believe) I have another question. How do you guys know how much you've actually been tipped? The app doesn't split the payment you're receiving, so I have no idea how much is the basic wage and how much is tips.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

GaryG83 said:


> Now I've got a few blocks under my belt, and have received a few tips (although not many I believe) I have another question. How do you guys know how much you've actually been tipped? The app doesn't split the payment you're receiving, so I have no idea how much is the basic wage and how much is tips.


Looks like Google is *not* your friend, here it is for you: *£13-15 per hour including tips*

*it means your basic hourly rate is £13 and they expect a tip of £2/hr makes a total of £15 so what ever north of £13 is your tip

https://www.gumtree.com/p/drivers-r...flex-delivery-drivers-west-london-/1194366765*


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

New record on Saturday. Two 1 hour deliveries (1 bag of crap and 1 roku tv) from 16.00 to 18.00 total $71. I finished at 17.30 10 minutes away from home


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

my new record is $61 in tips, total payout was $101 for two hours.


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> Looks like Google is *not* your friend, here it is for you: *£13-15 per hour including tips*
> 
> *it means your basic hourly rate is £13 and they expect a tip of £2/hr makes a total of £15 so what ever north of £13 is your tip
> *


I was told the £13 - £15 was depending on various factors (number of deliveries, distance travelled, etc) and you had to add tips on top of that. Therefore you had to know if you were getting £13 or £15 to be able to work out your tips. Anyway thank you for the info, second time Flex Support have given me the wrong information.

The highest tips I've now had, having done this for a couple weeks ago, was last night, £7.12 for 5 stops ($9). Considering I drove a total of 70 miles it lessened the pain a little, but it was still barely worth my time.

You guys certainly have generous customers in America...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I would say it's less about being generous and more about being /customary/.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

GaryG83 said:


> I was told the £13 - £15 was depending on various factors (number of deliveries, distance travelled, etc) and you had to add tips on top of that. Therefore you had to know if you were getting £13 or £15 to be able to work out your tips. Anyway thank you for the info, second time Flex Support have given me the wrong information.
> 
> The highest tips I've now had, having done this for a couple weeks ago, was last night, £7.12 for 5 stops ($9). Considering I drove a total of 70 miles it lessened the pain a little, but it was still barely worth my time.
> 
> You guys certainly have generous customers in America...


WE LOVE AMERICA AND PROUD TO CALL IT HOME......................................... PERIOD!


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> WE LOVE AMERICA AND PROUD TO CALL IT HOME......................................... PERIOD!


Well that was a bit much.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Colie said:


> Well that was a bit much.


So you give suggestion what will be appropriate, or just trying to create an argument for an argument.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

who's "WE" anyway?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> who's "WE" anyway?


Me and my family, I do not represent anyone else!


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I would say it's less about being generous and more about being /customary/.


I guess so, over here it's customary to tip people like taxi drivers, takeaway food drivers, etc, but before Flex I had never heard of someone tipping a driver delivering other goods. I spoke to a guy at work (my day job) about the tips and he looked at me strange and said, "why would anyone tip an Amazon delivery driver?".


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

GaryG83 said:


> I guess so, over here it's customary to tip people like taxi drivers, takeaway food drivers, etc, but before Flex I had never heard of someone tipping a driver delivering other goods. I spoke to a guy at work (my day job) about the tips and he looked at me strange and said, "why would anyone tip an Amazon delivery driver?".


Why? Because one rushed his ass to your door to deliver that 1 or 2 hour delivery crap. Don't fall into Uber's talk. Tip you driver. He deserves it. Unless he provides a crap service. From my observation, all deliveries = tip. From few bucks to Lincoln and sometimes Jackson. I can't complain. Always providing a smile with their delivery. 
The funny part is when I do HW, most of the time they claim they already tipped me through the app. Whatever, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

From the other hand. As an European living in US I would assure you that tipping thing has a great influence on the service. I always tip unless a service is a total crap. But I cannot remember when it was last time. So the funny part is every time I go to Europe, people are so surprised about tips  In a positive way!


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> Why? Because one rushed his ass to your door to deliver that 1 or 2 hour delivery crap. Don't fall into Uber's talk. Tip you driver. He deserves it. Unless he provides a crap service. From my observation, all deliveries = tip. From few bucks to Lincoln and sometimes Jackson. I can't complain. Always providing a smile with their delivery.
> The funny part is when I do HW, most of the time they claim they already tipped me through the app. Whatever, I really appreciate it.


The issue over here may simply be down to customers not realising we're classed as self employed, we're driving our own cars and the tips help a lot. It's common knowledge that, for example, a guy delivering pizzas is on minimum wage and will need those tips, however, if you get a package delivered by someone working for Amazon (in the customers eyes) then they likely think the driver doesn't need the tip.


----------



## mr.white (Oct 9, 2015)

$36 for a 2 hour block 8 -10pm. 2 packages behind the warehouse home by 820pm (I live 10 minutes from warehouse and picked up exactly at 745pm)


----------

